# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  База паспортных данных выложена в интернет

## HATTIFNATTOR

Россия обязалась передать Евросоюзу все паспортные
данные граждан страны в целях безопасности пересечения границ ЕС.
Теперь весь список доступен в интернет. Там указано
все, что можно вычитать в паспортных данных.
Я был в шоке, когда нашел свои данные: проверьте
себя, сайт ищет по транскрипции имени 
(Ivan Ivanov, например)

http://www.scrolllock.nl/passport

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## agnec

народ, сдается мне, что эта ссылка в ближайшие дни будет очччень популярна  :Wink: 

я себя там тоже нашел.
номер моего паспорта А420007.
кто следующий ?
 ;D

----------


## pig

Интересно... Оказывается, товарищ бин Ладен так и не сподобился поменять паспорт. У него числится старый, просроченный. Но регистрация московская.

----------


## Geser

> Интересно... Оказывается, товарищ бин Ладен так и не сподобился поменять паспорт. У него числится старый, просроченный. Но регистрация московская.


 ;D

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

С первым Апреля  :Smiley:

----------


## Minos

А откуда у них моя фотка?   :Wink:

----------

